# Erfahrungen zum Faunus Endurance (XT Ausstattung)



## Protoss (17. Juni 2004)

hallo zusammen,

wer kann mir seine erfahrungen zum faunus schildern. ( u.a haltbar- und zuverlässigkeit der komponenten, fahr- und klettereigenschaften,  etc. ) 

ich bin selbst ganzjahresfahrer und daher auch bei schnee und schlamm unterwegs. singletrail, starke singeletrail steigungen und abfahrten gehören dazu. habe leider keine möglichkeit zum testen auf irgendeinem event.

überlege zur zeit welches bike ich mir anschaffe.
wäre euch sehr dankbar für eure unterstützung und meinung. 

herzlichen gruss

protoss


----------



## onkel_willi (17. Juni 2004)

hallo protoss,

zu xt und so kann ich nix sagen - hab keine shimano teile am rad.

ansonsten ist das faunus ein rad das mir bisher immer nur freude gemacht hat. superkomfortable sitzposition und souveräne fahreigenschaften. probleme mit irgenwelchen rahmenbauteilen hatte ich keine, die kugellager der gelenke laufen alle noch seidenweich.

kann das faunus nur empfehlen.
ciao

michael

ps: mein faunus siehst du in meiner bildergalerie (jetzt aber mit louise fr, marzocchi z1 freeride und dt swiss dämpfer)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Protoss (17. Juni 2004)

hallo michael,

vielen dank für deine antwort. habe mir dein bike angesehen. klasse. das mit den non-shimano teilen ist überlegenswert.

ich glaube ich komme meiner entscheidung immer näher.

nochmals danke 

rolf

ich werde dir berichten


----------



## Herr Bert Werk (18. Juni 2004)

Hi.

Ich fahre seit Anfang des Jahres das Faunus Endurance (in XL) mit XT Austattung und kann auch nur Positives berichten.

Neben der Kleinigkeit, daß es in mattschwarz-beige immer noch die coolste Optik überhaupt hat, glänzt es mit komfortablen Fahreigenschaften. Steilere Abfahrten der Hausstrecke, die vorher immer mit leicht flauem Magen und unter Sicherheitsbremsen gefahren wurden, werden jetzt mit Freude in Angriff genommen. Ans Klettern muss man sich etwas gewöhnen, wenn man vorher ein Hardtail hatte und jetzt mit 100-130mm Federweg (Manitou Minute 1:00) unterwegs ist. Aber es lohnt sich.  

Empfehlenswert und bisher äußerst hilfreich war das VRO-System, da ich mittlerweile mehrmals den Vorbau verstellt habe um eine idealere Position beim Klettern zu erzielen. Aufgrund des hohen Federwegs neigte mein Faunus anfangs zu vermehrten 'Aufbäumen' bei steileren Anstiegen. Dieses wurde aber durch Spacer raus, Gabelschaft kürzen und Lenker mehr nach vorne behoben.

Mit der XT-Austattung bin ich ganz zufrieden. Besonders die Kurbelngarnitur ist leicht und steif. Da ich jedoch kein Freund von Dual-Control an einem Enduro -Bike bin, habe ich mir die alten XT Rapidfire Schalthebel montieren lassen. 

2 Wochen Gardasee-Schotter und eine Willingen-Marathon-Schlammschlacht hat es als Härtetest locker überstanden. 

 

. Herr Bert Werk


----------



## stahlgabi (18. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

auch ich fahre seit Februar ein Faunus und bin bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten, die in Willingen behoben werden konnten, super zufrieden. 

Meins hat auch schon 2 Wochen Gardasee + die Willinger Schlammschlacht hinter sich. 
Bergauf war anfangs auch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber die Manitou black läßt sich auf 90 mm absenken und damit waren dann auch die Anstiege am Gardasee im Verbindung mit der richtigen Technik kein Thema mehr. Die Spacer habe ich zugunsten der komfortableren Sitzposition nicht verändert.

Abwärts - super Fahrverhalten !!!

Die Schaltung funktioniert immer noch wie am 1. Tag - und ich lasse auch schön meine Finger davon . . .

Ja, und mattschwarz - beige ist natürlich die coolste Farbe   

Grüsse aus Kölle

Gabi


----------



## uwetr (18. Juni 2004)

Hi,



			
				onkel_willi schrieb:
			
		

> hallo protoss,
> 
> ansonsten ist das faunus ein rad das mir bisher immer nur freude gemacht hat. superkomfortable sitzposition und souveräne fahreigenschaften. probleme mit irgenwelchen rahmenbauteilen hatte ich keine, die kugellager der gelenke laufen alle noch seidenweich.
> 
> kann das faunus nur empfehlen.



dem kan nich mich nur anschließen!

Ich bin super zufrieden mit meinem Faunus (ebenfalls in meinen Bildern).

Eigentlich hab' ich's mir für längere Touren auf Forstautobahnen aufgebaut, aber ich lasse mehr und mehr mein Focus-Vario stehen und "falle" mit dem Faunus die Hügel runter (und auch wieder rauf  )....

...und XT ist sowieso Klasse, aber ich mag kein DC, daher RapidFire (wäre mit der Julie ja sowieso nicht anders möglich gewesen)...

Fazit: Ich würde mir das Faunus jederzeit wieder kaufen, dass kan ich von keinem anderen meiner Bikes so sagen   

Gruß,
  Uwe


----------



## Protoss (18. Juni 2004)

hallo gabi, uwe und herr bert werk,

für eure meinung und erfahrungen vielen dank. sie sind für mich sehr hilfreich.
gruss

rolf


----------

